# The Official 2012 Gear Thread



## cjs2002

burton boots:

















new Salomon gear:









new Spy goggles:


----------



## Leo

Since the pics are leaked already lol... I have those new Spy goggles in my hands. I'm due to test them out and review it for our buyer.

They are a good alternative to EG2. Slightly smaller, but fits me much better in the nose area. Has a little more frame than I'd like to see, but I have yet to actually test them so I'll let you guys know exactly how much the frame affects field of vision.

I might go to this year's test fest and I will try to get some pics if I do


----------



## Glitchdj

Never Summer's 2011-2012 kit looks pretty awesome, not shure if it's ok to go public though.
Should have a 2011-2012 board in my hands soon so I will post pics later on.


----------



## Glitchdj

sneak peek! Since they will be revealed on ISPO in february.
Just ordered this baby.


----------



## Zany

Glitchdj said:


> sneak peek! Since they will be revealed on ISPO in february.
> Just ordered this baby.


more info pls


----------



## skipmann

Technine Lucas Magoon Pro Model:


----------



## skipmann

Technine Travis Kennedy Pro Model:


















Chris Bradshaw's Technine setup:


----------



## skipmann

Rhythm. An outerwear brand new to the US:


----------



## skipmann

Goggles:



























Spy:


----------



## skipmann

Grenade gloves:


----------



## NWBoarder

That rhythm jacket looks sweet. Those Burton Boots are ugly as hell though, unless you like your boots to look like old Sorels or Timberlands. The Technine top sheets are pretty awesome. Goggles are still goggles, no matter who makes them, and those Grenade gloves look like something an Astronaut would wear.


----------



## skipmann

Signal:









Bent Metal Bindings:









Lib Tech La Nina:









Burton:









More Technine:


----------



## skipmann

Capita:


----------



## thetraveler

those gloves are clever. not sure if i'd wear them but they sure capture your imagination...


----------



## EagleTalons

I'm loving how that jacket looks!


----------



## tekuboarder

It's in french but it shows lots of 2012 boards

Snowboards 2012


----------



## skipmann

Burton:


----------



## skipmann

Nitro:


----------



## skipmann

DC:


----------



## skipmann

Solomon:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Glitchdj said:


> sneak peek! Since they will be revealed on ISPO in february.
> Just ordered this baby.


I have a proto ct and evo for 2012 sitting here. New shape, tweaked sidecut, weight reduction, would be riding it today but high winds and a dislocated shoulder have me down and out for a few. I'll have product previews up on the site in full force starting the 30th or so of this month. Right now I have Automaton, Lamar, and will have No Way! and might toss up Arbors as well not sure.


----------



## skipmann

Yes:


----------



## skipmann

Nidecker:


----------



## skipmann

K2:


----------



## skipmann

Ride:


----------



## skipmann

Rome:


----------



## skipmann

Apo:


----------



## skipmann

Bataleon:


----------



## skipmann

Artec:


----------



## skipmann

Flow:


----------



## skipmann

Elan:


----------



## skipmann

Lib Tech:


----------



## skipmann

Jones:


----------



## skipmann

Rossi:


----------



## skipmann

Santa Cruz:


----------



## skipmann

Forum:


----------



## roremc

Ride boards just get uglier by the year.


----------



## skipmann

NS:


----------



## skipmann

Allian:


----------



## skipmann

Capita:


----------



## skipmann

Drake:


----------



## skipmann

Arbor:


----------



## skipmann

Fanatic:


----------



## roremc

Love the new NS SL. Looks great. I think my Gf will love the new infinity.


----------



## suicidelemming

I'm loving NS's designs for next season: especially the SL and Evo/Revolver. Jones, Burton, and lib's graphics are pretty cool too


----------



## cjs2002

amazing.


----------



## Leo

roremc said:


> Ride boards just get uglier by the year.


Not the High Life... that board still looks sick. I can't wait to see the rest of their line-up.

I gotta say, those NS boards are just nasty. Love the EVO's graphics. Arbor looks great as usual. Lib Tech looked better for 2011. Burton is, as always, a mix of really stupid and cool graphics. I want to see them put a nice graphic on their Custom. It's always so damn cheesy.


----------



## skipmann

Union:


----------



## skipmann

32:


----------



## skipmann

Rome:


----------



## skipmann

Nike 6.0:


----------



## Leo

Looks like Rome went away from the high gloss paint. Let's see how they hold up to chipping. Looks like their ratchets are still the same though :/


----------



## skipmann

More Ride:


----------



## skipmann

Burton:


----------



## skipmann

Flow:



























DC:









Solomon:


----------



## skipmann

K2:


----------



## skipmann

Nitro:


----------



## skipmann

Drake:


----------



## thtrussiankid01

damn skipmann went all out. Some of the new shit is looking really nice. Lib tech's graphics keep gettin better. K2 and Ride stay the same i feel but i really wanna try out the optimo. The rome artifact mike vick looks sick and funny as hell. The new Never Summer line almost made me cry a bit inside seeing how nice it looked.


----------



## suicidelemming

cjs2002 said:


> amazing.


Is that their new Proto CT between the Heritage and the Revolver?


----------



## L3mnhead

suicidelemming said:


> Is that their new Proto CT between the Heritage and the Revolver?


It looks like it says Proto CT past the front binding inserts. White carbonium topsheet will look interesting.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

It is the proto ct


----------



## suicidelemming

BurtonAvenger said:


> It is the proto ct


Interesting... it looks sick. Can't wait to hear the review!


----------



## little devil

N.S's line next year does look pretty killer. 

The other day I actually thought about blunted tips on my revolver while standing in the lift line. 
That's pretty fucked up.

I wonder where the proto will stand in the line. Seems like its another freestyle all mountain sorta style stick. 
Looks fuckin deadly though.

Also, lol @ flourecent forces. They look pretty cool.


----------



## tekniq33

I think the Proto is to the Evo as the Heritage is to the SL if that makes sense.

Higher tech features in a true twin freestyle deck.


----------



## The Chairman

tekniq33 said:


> I think the Proto is to the Evo as the Heritage is to the SL if that makes sense.
> 
> Higher tech features in a true twin freestyle deck.


You hit it the nail on the head. The Proto CT is just that it comes in 152,154,157 and 160 or the CTX mid-wide in 152,155,158 and 160. It features our new true twin, blunt Evo/Revolver shape which reduces material for a lighter and more balanced swing weight. While increasing effective edge for on snow stability. Hence the skewed sizes, the 155 will have the effective edge of an older 156 Revolver while shaving down the material. The Proto CT( Carbonium Twin) features our NS Superlight Core, 5501 Sintered Base and the flex of an SL with the lighter and livelier damping of an Evo. With the versatility of RC/Vario this will be a very powerful all mountain twin. It will have Carbon X's underfoot on the bottom of the core with just the V's at the tip/tail for incredible pop. Like the VXR with just the one V out to the tip/tail. From all of our early testing the response has been insane.


----------



## Leo

I want one very badly. I'm really digging the graphics on that Revolver (will EVO have the same?), Black SL, and that Proto.

Seriously though, that Revolver is my favorite graphics of all the other brands so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## tekniq33

I am already fretting over next years gear. It is either going to be:
Jones Twin 159
NS Heritage 158
NS Proto CT or possibly CTX

or pick up this years T. Rice 157

I will let this decision and product catalogs keep my stoke going over the summer.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

tekniq33 said:


> I am already fretting over next years gear. It is either going to be:
> Jones Twin 159
> NS Heritage 158
> NS Proto CT or possibly CTX
> 
> or pick up this years T. Rice 157
> 
> I will let this decision and product catalogs keep my stoke going over the summer.


Me too man I'm already fretting my 2013 stuff. 2012 is so last season. Proto CT is going to Vail with me tomorrow!


----------



## tekniq33

Not all of us are as cool as you Avran. Looking forward to your thoughts on the Proto.


----------



## r1dePrkCty

2012 Rome Mod Rocker


----------



## Toecutter

skipmann said:


> Jones:


I love the middle Jones! That wood design reminds me of something but I can't quite place it.


----------



## vi3telit3

I wish the new Proto/CT would come in smaller sizes  like a 150 or 149.


----------



## )(ood

Any idea on which of those Forum boards is the J. Jackson model? 2010 it was the Symbol, this year's is the Conflict, and next year, I wanna get a ______?? haha Aboslutely love my Conflict, so I'm already looking to get my hand on whatever board is made to his specs next year...


----------



## woodhomie1996

The new Drake/Northwave gear looks so sick! Any pictures of the new Bond, Weekend or Stepchild gear?


----------



## jgsqueak

)(ood said:


> Any idea on which of those Forum boards is the J. Jackson model? 2010 it was the Symbol, this year's is the Conflict, and next year, I wanna get a ______?? haha Aboslutely love my Conflict, so I'm already looking to get my hand on whatever board is made to his specs next year...


JJ is on the Conflict again for 2012...


----------



## tekniq33

If anyone has better pics of the 2012 Ride binding line I would love to see them.


----------



## Glitchdj

Just paid for my proto ctx ^^ I'm stoked!


----------



## conwayeast

vi3telit3 said:


> I wish the new Proto/CT would come in smaller sizes  like a 150 or 149.


I wish the Proto/CTX came in bigger sizes like 162 or 164


----------



## suicidelemming

tekniq33 said:


> If anyone has better pics of the 2012 Ride binding line I would love to see them.


Same here. I'd like to see more on K2's binding line as well if anyone is able to get ahold of some images of those.


----------



## r1dePrkCty

Ahhhh here we go:

:+: ???? :+: ???? - Rome SDS

Rome
Neff
T9
Oakley
Nomis

all of their 2012 stuff...

Credit goes to Shralp from another forum.


----------



## )(ood

jgsqueak said:


> JJ is on the Conflict again for 2012...


Thanks a lot man. IMO those graphics KILL the one's on his model this year. Can't wait for that to drop!!


----------



## cjs2002

anything from flux?


----------



## )(ood

cjs2002 said:


> anything from flux?


Was about to ask the same thing!


----------



## r1dePrkCty

Not yet. That korean site i posted has every catalog imaginable from the past two year so i guess just book mark it for now and wait for them to update it.


----------



## Qball

conwayeast said:


> I wish the Proto/CTX came in bigger sizes like 162 or 164


It comes as a 160 with blunted tips so it has an effective edge of a larger board.


----------



## oldlady

gah.. why did i click this thread. much to add to my list of to buy next yr. lol


----------



## emagen

cjs2002 said:


> amazing.


What sizes will there be for SL and Evo for 2012?


----------



## Glitchdj

emagen said:


> What sizes will there be for SL and Evo for 2012?


SL: 151, 153, 155, 158, 161, 164

EVO: 147, 150, 152, 154, 157, 160


----------



## Mlouis

skipmann said:


> Lib Tech:


does anyone know what the differences are between this years attack banana and next years?
thanks


----------



## medo169

*2012 Gear*

THIS IS 2012 SNOW GEAR!!! Burton, DC, Nitro, K2, YES, Jones, Artec and more! *CLICK HERE*


----------



## medo169

*Technine Snowboards 2011-2012*

Technine Snowboards 2011-2012. *CLICK HERE*


----------



## medo169

*Automaton Snowboards 2012*

Automaton Snowboards 2012. *CLICK HERE*


----------



## medo169

*Burton 2012 Bindings*

Burton 2012 Bindings. *CLICK HERE*


----------



## medo169

*K2 Bindings 2012*

K2 Bindings 2012. *CLICK HERE*


----------



## medo169

*DC Snowboard Boots 2012*

DC Snowboard Boots 2012. *CLICK HERE*


----------



## medo169

*Technine Bindings 2012*

Technine Bindings 2012. *CLICK HERE*


----------



## Leo

You can stop spamming your site now medo. Once we click one, we can see the rest on there.


----------



## DJ ILLusive

Vman said:


> You hit it the nail on the head. The Proto CT is just that it comes in 152,154,157 and 160 or the CTX mid-wide in 152,155,158 and 160. It features our new true twin, blunt Evo/Revolver shape which reduces material for a lighter and more balanced swing weight. While increasing effective edge for on snow stability. Hence the skewed sizes, the 155 will have the effective edge of an older 156 Revolver while shaving down the material. The Proto CT( Carbonium Twin) features our NS Superlight Core, 5501 Sintered Base and the flex of an SL with the lighter and livelier damping of an Evo. With the versatility of RC/Vario this will be a very powerful all mountain twin. It will have Carbon X's underfoot on the bottom of the core with just the V's at the tip/tail for incredible pop. Like the VXR with just the one V out to the tip/tail. From all of our early testing the response has been insane.


Any idea how much this board is gonna run, Vman? MSRP?
Love the concept/shape/tech/design! :thumbsup:


----------



## thetraveler

gopro pic of 2012 TRice 161.5 Horsepower and 2012 Union Contact Pro


----------



## jliu

^seems like union's cap straps have improved


----------



## thetraveler

2012 Ride Ill Eagle mounted on 2012 Ride Buck Wild (zero camber true twin)


----------



## Extremo

Yeah I can't wait to try the new Union Cap


----------



## thtrussiankid01

thetraveler said:


> 2012 Ride Ill Eagle mounted on 2012 Ride Buck Wild (zero camber true twin)


are the Ill Eagle bindings the new nitranes


----------



## ccole89

thetraveler said:


> gopro pic of 2012 TRice 161.5 Horsepower and 2012 Union Contact Pro


WOW i have no words for how amazing that is!


----------



## Prime320

Anyone have any close up pics of any dual zone flow boots and close ups of the straps on the new flow bindings? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tekuboarder

Transworld put up a gallery with a bunch of product for 2012. Too many to list.
2012 products 1
2012 products 2


----------



## 22140

Never Summer 2011-2012 Dealer Brochure


----------



## --bigtime--

r1dePrkCty said:


> Ahhhh here we go:
> 
> :+: ???? :+: ???? - Rome SDS
> 
> Rome
> Neff
> T9
> Oakley
> Nomis
> 
> all of their 2012 stuff...
> 
> Credit goes to Shralp from another forum.


Thank you for just taking an hour out of my evening.
That ROME catalog was at my shop 2 weeks ago and I totally walked by it. Grabbing it this weekend.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I'm glad they FINALLY redesigned the Union toe straps. New design looks like it'll actually hold without slipping, so I may have to consider going back to Unions (well at least a set of Force or Data or something).


----------



## medo169

*Artec 2012 Collection*

*Artec 2012 Collection*

http://broblog.snowbroader.eu/2011/02/04/artec-2012-collection/


----------



## The Prodigy

new flux tt30 ashbury collabo:

(looks like a sf45 base)


----------



## The Prodigy

Triple8Sol said:


> I'm glad they FINALLY redesigned the Union toe straps. New design looks like it'll actually hold without slipping, so I may have to consider going back to Unions (well at least a set of Force or Data or something).




here you are:


the complete flux collection 2011/2012 in high quality (catalogue)


http://www.zuzupopo.com/xe/catalog/32815


and many more 2012 stuff!

enjoy!


----------



## medo169

*Capita Snowboards 2012*

*CAPITA SNOWBOARDS 2012*

broblog » Capita Snowboards 2012


----------



## ashbash

cjs2002 said:


> amazing.



ohhh i wish i didnt just see that pandora...i was hoping to make the NS board i bought this year last one more season, but i'm in love with the 2011/2012...i'm glad to see my board shop on the list of dealers again this year, although i'm sure i wont be able to resist picking one up when they hit the shelves


----------



## medo169

*Union Bindings 2012*

*Union Bindings 2012*

broblog » Union Bindings 2012


----------



## medo169

*Signal Snowboards 2012*

*SIGNAL SNOWBOARDS 2012*

broblog » Signal Snowboards 2012


----------



## medo169

*Ride Snowboards 2012*

*Ride Snowboards 2012*

broblog » Ride Snowboards 2012


----------



## medo169

*Foursquare 2012*

*Foursquare 2012*

broblog » Foursquare 2012


----------



## medo169

*Forum Snowboards 2012*

Forum Snowboards 2012

broblog » Forum Snowboards 2012


----------



## cjcameron11

this is what im waiting on, the 2012 t rice HP, znd jordan colourway kaijus, april cant come soon enough for me


----------



## tj_ras

skipmann said:


> Flow:


Ughh the 2012 verve looks so good. Wish i could see a better shot of the era.

edit: boom......
http://plixi.com/p/79129453

(cant upload images from my phone to the forum sorry best i could do)


----------



## medo169

*APO Snowboards 2012*

*APO Snowboards 2012*

broblog » APO Snowboards 2012


----------



## DoubleT77

Just found this link from ISPO with lots of pictures.

Snowboard Gear 2011 – 2012 ISPO Preview! Burton, Forum, K2, Ride, Lib Tech, Gnu, Rome, Volcom, Vans, Oakley and more

Those of you that know of Endeavor Snowboards I finally found a little something on the new line up:

Snowboarding - 2012 Endeavor board and binding sneak pe... - SnowboardCanada.com


----------



## KG29

Where's the* burton restricted boards and bindngs*

I don't read or speak Chinese so those links didn't help non,English is your friend:laugh:


----------



## DoubleT77

KG29 said:


> Where's the* burton restricted boards and bindngs*
> 
> I don't read or speak Chinese so those links didn't help non,English is your friend:laugh:


I just happend to spot this while looking for Endeavor stuff:

Burton NUG Restricted


----------



## arsenic0

I cant help it, i keep LOLing every time i see the Artec boards. Im all for simple graphics, more isnt always better. But it seriously looks like someone dragged random clipart images onto their board. Wtf does a frosted doughnut, a wolf howling, and a sattelite dish have to do with anything? Lol i love it.

+10 for the snowboard with all the kitties on it though, i'd totally rock that.


----------



## medo169

*DC Snowboarding 2012*

*DC Snowboarding 2012*

broblog » DC Snowboarding 2012


----------



## MistahTaki

arsenic0 said:


> I cant help it, i keep LOLing every time i see the Artec boards. Im all for simple graphics, more isnt always better. But it seriously looks like someone dragged random clipart images onto their board. Wtf does a frosted doughnut, a wolf howling, and a sattelite dish have to do with anything? Lol i love it.
> 
> +10 for the snowboard with all the kitties on it though, i'd totally rock that.


Those boards look super nice. I would want the board just for the graphic. Either the wolf or the kitties.


----------



## F.T

Bump a great thread.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

MistahTaki said:


> Those boards look super nice. I would want the board just for the graphic. Either the wolf or the kitties.


You can have ALL Of them....lol.. Damn I would like to talk with their art director.


----------



## MistahTaki

Thread revivaAaAaAal!


----------



## Amarc

*E.t.a*

When is the expected time of arrival for these "Sick" new products. Either on the internet or in our local shops.


----------



## Officer Shred

*All 2012 snowboards:*

Arbor Snowboards Mens | Boardworld

Gnu Snowboards Mens | Boardworld

K2 Snowboards Mens | Boardworld

Lib Tech Snowboards Mens | Boardworld

Rome Snowboards Mens | Boardworld

Yes Snowboards Mens | Boardworld

More to come...


----------



## earl_je

love the TRS and box scratcher graphic...


----------



## Amarc

*Much Appretiated*

Thanks for the site and post of those sic new boards. Love the 2012 Designs.


----------

